

Time is the most valuable thing you can spend - oemerax
https://medium.com/@oemerax/time-is-the-most-valuable-thing-you-can-spend-c89c0dfdc678

======
j_s
Your time is what makes you uniquely you - it is the _only_ thing you can
spend.

